# Blog in Java/JSP



## PollerJava (9. Aug 2011)

Hi,

ich möchte auf meiner Webseite eine Blog bereitstellen, 
Gibt es in Java/JSP bzw. Spring eine Möglichkeit, einen Blog bereitzustellen?


----------



## maki (9. Aug 2011)

*verschoben*


----------



## AlexSpritze (9. Aug 2011)

Da gibt es sicherlich zu Hauf schon fertige Implementation. Ich hatte letztens auch ein Stück Software dazu vom Apache Projekt gesehen.

Oder willst du alles selber schreiben ohne Rückgriff auf Bibliotheken?


----------



## PollerJava (10. Aug 2011)

Nein, selber schreiben find ich keine gute Idee, Wenn es was fertiges gibt würde ich das verwenden.
Weiß jemand was fertiges mit JSTL bzw. eine JSP o.ä.?


----------



## nocturne (16. Aug 2011)

Ich hatte mal sowas geschrieben. Magste haben?


----------



## nocturne (20. Aug 2011)

Willst du jetzt ein Forum oder ein Blog?

Ich kann dir eh' keine EMail schicken, dein Postfach ist voll.


----------

